# Michael Collins (1996) - Score with images - Best parts of the suite (Exposition for the TC Best Original Dramatic Score - 1997)



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

The film "Michael Collins" was nominated in 1997 for the Academy Award "Best Original Dramatic Score".
The music has been composed by Elliot Goldenthal.

The video you find here below contains the best parts of the suite and it's structured as follows:
00:00 East Rebellion
03:17 Boland Returns
04:39 Civil War
06:53 An Anthem Deferred
08:41 Defiance and Arrest
10:34 The Station Farewell
12:33 Train To Granard
14:06 Funeral/Coda (final climax)







If you want to listen to the full suite, you can use this youtube playlist.


----------

